# foxfi?



## rll6fd (Jan 7, 2012)

My tethering app (pdanet) just wanted an update that allows wifi tethering, but it wanted me to download foxfi in order to do it..thoughts?

Not that it should matter, but eclipse 1.4 and pbjt 0130


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

seeing as it is pdanet, its probably ok since if you go to the junefabrics website, it says "New! Version 3.50 is integrated with FoxFi to give you WiFi Hotspot mode support."


----------

